# Many Tears Job Vacancy....



## GSDlover4ever

Check the details out here..... must be over 25 years.
So thats me out.

Dogs looking for homes - Many Tears Animal Rescue


----------



## Guest

They were advertising a few months back! I posted it on here (~PF) I'll put Devildogs forward for the vacancy!!! anything to keep her here!


----------



## metame

yeah me too


----------



## jamie1977

Sounds good for a driver over 25, like it says not many jobs like that with accommodation provided these days.


----------



## SpringerHusky

Would have loved this job but I can't drive and i'm under 25 :scared:


----------



## claire & the gang

lol i would have loved this job..over 25 & drive....unfotunately have a son & whole entourage of pets, thus don`t really fit the single person bit :lol:


----------



## jenniferx

It sounds good but I think you would have to be emotionally tough and highly committed for a job like that. With living on the premises, it's not going to be like you can even get away from it at all when the working day is done and it's going to be emotionally exhaustive being in rescue all the time. I think they will struggle to find someone who will stay in the position for a long period of time given the criteria but I am sure there will be someone out there perfect for the job!


----------



## metame

jenniferx said:


> It sounds good but I think you would have to be emotionally tough and highly committed for a job like that. With living on the premises, it's not going to be like you can even get away from it at all when the working day is done and it's going to be emotionally exhaustive being in rescue all the time. I think they will struggle to find someone who will stay in the position for a long period of time given the criteria but I am sure there will be someone out there perfect for the job!


im waiting for it to come up again in 2 years time :lol:


----------



## jenniferx

metame said:


> im waiting for it to come up again in 2 years time :lol:


Lol well I hope it comes up and you get it! I was just thinking of myself and ambitions to have a family and career together really, I don't want to wait too long to have my first. At 25, almost all of my friends already have children and are married!


----------



## metame

jenniferx said:


> Lol well I hope it comes up and you get it! I was just thinking of myself and ambitions to have a family and career together really, I don't want to wait too long to have my first. At 25, almost all of my friends already have children and are married!


i doubt i'll ever have an OH, never mind kids!


----------



## fluffybunny2001

i have appled for this job,am hoping to go up in a couple of weeks to do a couple of days there.
Not sure i`m going to fit the bill,but i don`t know unless i try-


----------



## GSDlover4ever

fluffybunny2001 said:


> i have appled for this job,am hoping to go up in a couple of weeks to do a couple of days there.
> Not sure i`m going to fit the bill,but i don`t know unless i try-


Good luck  :thumbup:


----------



## jamie1977

fluffybunny2001 said:


> i have appled for this job,am hoping to go up in a couple of weeks to do a couple of days there.
> Not sure i`m going to fit the bill,but i don`t know unless i try-


Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## fluffybunny2001

thanks,it`s my ideal job,rescue and in wales,


----------



## jenniferx

metame said:


> i doubt i'll ever have an OH, never mind kids!


Nonsense. I am sure you are a perfectly eligible young woman with your whole life ahead of you!


----------



## metame

jenniferx said:


> Nonsense. I am sure you are a perfectly eligible young woman with your whole life ahead of you!


really really no



fluffybunny2001 said:


> thanks,it`s my ideal job,rescue and in wales,


GOOD LUCK :thumbup:


----------



## fluffybunny2001

Thanks,just waiting for a date to go up and see them


----------



## fluffybunny2001

thought id update,the job was given to someone else,so i used the week off id booked to spend with my family in wales,and tonight,the day before i`m due to go back ive been emailed to say the job is availiable again.
i`m hoping i can go up tomorrow before i head back.gutted!


----------



## jamie1977

Good luck............again


----------



## fluffybunny2001

thanks i popped in for a couple of hours,it`s so heartbreaking there and much bigger than i thought it would be!!also much more hectic than my job,hopefully i will be asked back to do a couple of voluntary days


----------



## metame

fluffybunny2001 said:


> thanks i popped in for a couple of hours,it`s so heartbreaking there and much bigger than i thought it would be!!also much more hectic than my job,hopefully i will be asked back to do a couple of voluntary days


was gonna say oh no but hope you had a good week and then got to the end so... GOOD LUCK again!

really hope you get it 
-x-


----------



## CAstbury

fluffybunny2001 said:


> thought id update,the job was given to someone else,so i used the week off id booked to spend with my family in wales,and tonight,the day before i`m due to go back ive been emailed to say the job is availiable again.
> i`m hoping i can go up tomorrow before i head back.gutted!


hope you get it - I applied for it - didnt even get shortlisted! Obviously didnt want an old fart working for them


----------



## metame

CAstbury said:


> hope you get it - I applied for it - didnt even get shortlisted! Obviously didnt want an old fart working for them


i wasnt even old enough to apply


----------



## fluffybunny2001

they want me to go back for a trial if im serious!!!!!eek


----------



## Cleo38

fluffybunny2001 said:


> they want me to go back for a trial if im serious!!!!!eek


Good luck!


----------



## Cockerpoo lover

fluffybunny2001 said:


> they want me to go back for a trial if im serious!!!!!eek


Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## jamie1977

good luck :thumbup:


----------



## fluffybunny2001

well im setting off early tomorrow,to do a few days with them,really looking forward to it,have a lot to think about though


----------



## metame

oh wow, awesome! really good luck


----------

